# MicroScalextric...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
For [email protected] and others...

*MicroScalextric Jaguar XJ220 & Ferrari F40 on Tomy Track...*









*Same cars on Tyco Track...*









*Side-view of cars...*









*Underside of F40...*









*MicroScalextric Ferrari F40 & Tyco F40 on Tomy track...*









.
John
.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> For [email protected] and others...
> 
> *MicroScalextric Jaguar XJ220 & Ferrari F40 on Tomy Track...*
> ...


where can these (and other bodies) be obtained???
Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh thanks for posting that. They are a touch big but look like suitable cars for collecting in my book. Are these only available overseas?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
[email protected] & Bubba...

Most of the *pre-owned* cars came from the 'bay...

Did get a few from the Netherlands & the UK... I don't recall where I got the NIP ones...
Maybe from a HornbyUSA site years ago - ???... Maybe the UK, again... ???...

John
.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

why can't I see your pics, John?

Am I overlooking something or do I have the wrong copmputer

Mario


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Don't really know, Mario...

Are you on AOL?... Or what browser are you using...

John
.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm using Firefox


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Hmmmmmm... You should be able to see them better than I can, with
Firefox :lol:

Do you have Windows 10?... Or maybe just try Explorer...

???...

.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Hmmmmmm... You should be able to see them better than I can, with
> Firefox :lol:
> 
> ...


working fine, on Windows-8..
what voltage are the cars rated for ????

Bubba :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It says 12V on the bottom of the chassis.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> It says 12V on the bottom of the chassis.


TY :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Donatello, Leonardo & Michelangelo are hiding...*

.
But Raphael is here!... Hero in a half-shell... Turtle Power!...

Same chassis as posted here earlier, this thread...

*Raphael...*









.
John
.


----------

